# shark bait



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

is catfish good bait for sharks..if so how can i catch them and what time should i fish for the catfish 


thanks for the help


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I have never caught anything on catfish. I've actually tried and nothing.


----------



## jimmyschimmies (Jul 12, 2010)

few years back i caught a 5-1/2 ft dusky that we ate and i extracted the jaws, there were about 50 catfish spines lodged in its jaw muscle. but as well i have never had luck using them for bait, though i havent tried that much with them.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

My buddies caught a bull shark last week on a catfish about 6 inches. But this is the first i have ever heard of.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

I have tried a few times and the things just sat there. If you do want to try, catching catfish is easy, in fact if you find one, youll find lots. Usually if I catch one it is followed by another, and another, and another, and I pack up and go elsewhere. Squid will work for catfish really well alot of times Ill use squid as bait to keep pinfish from stealing bait but only get catfish using it and have gotten to where I dont like using squid much. Pretty much any cutbait, cheese, doughballs, hell you could probaby put a piece of turd on a hook and get catfish.

Ive been using white trout as shark bait alot lately those are pretty easy to catch when you find em.


----------

